# Critter Nation or Martin's Rat Skyscraper #2



## Koinzell (Sep 23, 2012)

I posted a thread earlier with the exact same title, but I'm starting a new one with a poll. I'd like to know which cage you prefer, CN or a Martin's Ruud or Skyscraper cage, for 4-5 rats. Answer soon please


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You said you were in AUS, have you even priced the shipping on any of these cages? In Canada it would be like the cage all over again and I am just over the border. They changed their shipping options in the last few years for Martins. CN's are even heavier cages so that's more weight/shipping/

Also what are you looking for in a cage? With the Martins you will be able to lug them to the tub to scrub them down, the CN will have to stay put or you will need to have access to rolling it outdoors to scrub it.


----------



## Koinzell (Sep 23, 2012)

I am looking for a cage to fit 4-5 rats, with ample space left over. I had really wanted the CN cage, but I was unsure of the size, the price and how to clean it. That's why I started these threads.


----------



## SIN_sarah (Aug 25, 2012)

So I just noticed you said your from Australia and so am I. I had a look around recently for a bigger cage for my rats and really wanted a critter nation but to get one shipped here it was gonna be over$1000 so I kept searching and came across the ferret kingdom. From what I can tell its pretty much the Aussie version of CN and getting it shipped is next to nothing considering they are based in Melbourne.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi I'm Australian too👍


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

There was a link running around here about the Rat Grotto, which is a hand-built cage made of a bookshelf that came up to much less than the cost of either of these cages with shipping. I'm assuming shipping costs to Australia would be monstrous unless you could find an in-Aussie provider for the cages. 

So, here's the link to the grotto. Perhaps you or someone you know may be able to gather the materials and go through the process?

http://www.dapper.com.au/grotto.htm

It's an Australian "invention", which may be the answer you're looking for. It claims to be able to house about 6 to 7 adult male rats, so it should be all right for your needs.


----------



## SIN_sarah (Aug 25, 2012)

Yay for the Aussies


----------



## Koinzell (Sep 23, 2012)

The Rat Grotto looks like a great idea, but I'm not very good with my hands.. Good thing my dad's an engineer, I might think about building my own Grotto!


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Koinzell said:


> The Rat Grotto looks like a great idea, but I'm not very good with my hands.. Good thing my dad's an engineer, I might think about building my own Grotto!


You could design it and help with certain aspects while he does work with building the actual structure. It sounds like a good father-child project, and tons cheaper and more spacious than something you'd have to order overseas. 

Good luck and let us know what you go for.


----------

